# Antwort FDP Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017



## Thomas9904 (16. März 2017)

*>>Zur Diskussion geht es hier entlang>>> Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*

-------------------------------------------​
*Update 16.03. 2017*
_Wir stellen die Antworten der Parteien so ein und zur Diskussion, wie sie bei uns eingehen.

Die abschliessende Kommentierung und Bewertung erfolgt nach Eingang aller Antworten in einer Zusammenfassung._









*Wahlprüfstein Anglerboard 2017

Antwort FDP​*
*1.: Sieht es Ihre Bundespartei auch so, dass nach Bundesnaturschutzgesetz (BNatSchG §1, (1), 3.) das Angeln eine der prädestinierten, schonendsten und zu fördernden Nutzungsformen der Natur zur Erholung ist*?

Wir Freien Demokraten stehen für das Prinzip „Schützen durch Nützen“. Das Bundesnaturschutzgesetz erkennt den „Erholungswert von Natur und Landschaft“ ausdrücklich als schützenswertes Gut an. Nachhaltige Freizeitfischerei, insbesondere in Verbindung mit den vielfältigen ehrenamtlichen Tätigkeiten der Anglerinnen und Angler im Dienste von Hege und Gewässerpflege, ist in diesem Sinne gelebter Naturschutz, den es zu fördern gilt. In Zeiten einer zunehmenden gesellschaftlichen Entfremdung von der Natur leisten Fischerei- und Angelvereine auch eine wichtige Bildungsarbeit. 

*1.1.: Wenn ja, was unternimmt Ihre Bundespartei konkret, um das Angeln zu fördern, zu stärken und vor sinnlosen Strafanzeigenkampagnen zu schützen, in den Bereichen, in denen auch Bundesgesetze maßgebend sind (Naturschutz, Tierschutz etc.)?*

Wir Freie Demokraten setzen uns in Bund und Ländern gegen unverhältnismäßige und ideologische Beschränkungen des Angelns ein, seien sie zeitlicher oder örtlicher Art. Zum Beispiel sprechen wir uns gegen pauschale Angelverbote in Natura 2000-Gebieten aus, gerade auch in der Ausschließlichen Wirtschaftszone in Nord- und Ostsee. Auch die von politisch anderer Seite wiederholt in den Ländern geforderten bzw. verteidigten Nachtangelverbote lehnen wir entschieden ab. Fragwürdigen Klagen bestimmter, ideologisch motivierter Tierrechtsverbände können die Landesgesetzgeber mit möglichst klaren und praxisnahen Fischereigesetzen vorbeugen (siehe dazu auch Antwort zu Ziffer 2). Eine Änderung des Tierschutzgesetzes durch den Bund würden wir Freien Demokraten in vielen Bereichen zwar begrüßen. Es wird sich dafür aber voraussichtlich in absehbarer Zeit im Deutschen Bundestag keine Mehrheit finden. Wir setzen deshalb auf eine vernünftige Ausgestaltung der Landesfischereigesetze. 

*2.: Sieht es ihre Bundespartei nicht auch so, dass schon Angeln an sich ein vernünftiger Grund im Sinne des TSG wäre?
2.1: Sieht es ihre Bundespartei nicht auch als pervertierten, sowie menschen- wie bürgerfeindlichen Tierschutz" und damit letztlich auch ein Fischvernichtungsprogramm, wenn man wegen einigen wenigen unter den fast 5 Millionen deutscher Angler, welche nie einen Fisch mitnehmen wollen - aber dafür ständig im Fokus der Presse stehen - alle anderen Angler dazu zwingt, JEDEN gefangenen, ungeschonten Fisch abzuschlagen? 
Und das ohne jede eigene Entscheidungsmöglichkeit und unabhängig der individuellen Verwertungsmöglichkeit (in Bayern extra ausgeführt, dass Verwertung NICHT notwendig wäre. Hauptsache der Fisch wurde wg. falsch interpretiertem Tierschutz getötet, siehe Interview Manfred Braun, ehemaliger für Fischereirecht zuständigen Referatsleiter des Bayerisches Staatsministeriums für Ernährung, Landwirtschaft und Forsten, Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG 
*
Die Auslegung des im Tierschutzgesetz nicht näher bestimmten Begriffes des „vernünftigen Grundes“ ist auch in der Rechtsprechung zum Teil kontrovers. Im Allgemeinen zielt der Begriff jedoch auf eine Verhältnismäßigkeit im Sinne einer bestimmten Nutzen-Schaden-Relation zwischen einem anderen Rechtsgut, beispielsweise dem fischereirechtlich verankerten Hegeziel, und dem Schutz des Tiers ab. Aus Sicht der Freien Demokraten stehen hier die Länder mit ihrer Gesetzgebungskompetenz im Fischereirecht in der Verantwortung Regelungen zu schaffen, die es den Anglerinnen und Anglern ermöglichen, einen gefangenen Fisch im Sinne eines vernünftigen Grundes nach einer verantwortungsvollen Abwägungsentscheidung zwischen dem Hegeziel bzw. dem allgemeinen Ziel der Bestandserhaltung einerseits und dem Tierschutz andererseits rechtssicher zurückzusetzen. Zudem sind die in einzelnen Ländern bestehenden ausdrücklichen Verbote des Zurücksetzens entnahmefähiger Fische aus unserer Sicht ersatzlos zu streichen, weil sie einem schonenden Umgang mit den Fischbeständen entgegenstehen. Darüber hinaus können die Länder auch mit der landesrechtlichen Ermöglichung angemessener Entnahmefenster dem problematischen Tötungszwang begegnen. Der Bundesgesetzgeber hat die genannten Möglichkeiten hingegen nicht. 

*3.: Würde ihre Bundespartei auch Anglern und Angelvereinen gegen PETA so beispringen, wie es die Minister Caffier und Backhaus in Mecklenburg Vorpommern getan haben?*

Ja. Wir Freien Demokraten treten in aller Deutlichkeit für die Freizeitfischerei ein, die abgesehen von ihrer Bedeutung für den ehrenamtlichen Natur- und Gewässerschutz in vielen Regionen Deutschlands auch ein wichtiges Stück Tradition und Lebensart ist. 

*4.: Welche Möglichkeiten sieht oder bietet ihre Bundespartei an, das Tierschutzgesetz so umzugestalten, dass nicht mehr massenhafte nachgewiesen ungerechtfertigte Strafanzeigen gegen Angler und Vereine möglich sind, welche auch zu fast 100 % erfolglos sind, nur Kosten verursachen und Justizbehörden von wirklich wichtiger Arbeit abhalten? *

Der Unmut über die Instrumentalisierung des Rechtsstaates zum Zwecke der spendenwirksamen Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und der unsachlichen Skandalisierung ist aus unserer Sicht durchaus nachvollziehbar. Wie bereits dargestellt halten wir eine Modernisierung des Tierschutzgesetzes derzeit mangels entsprechender politischer Partner jedoch nicht für mehrheitsfähig. Gelegentlich diskutierte Lösungen aus dem europäischen Ausland, z.B. aus Großbritannien, sind zudem nicht ohne weiteres auf das deutsche Recht übertragbar. Wie unter Ziffer 2 dargestellt sehen wir die Länder in der Verantwortung und in der Pflicht, mit klaren landesgesetzlichen Regelungen Anglerinnen und Anglern das erforderliche Maß an Rechtssicherheit zu bieten. Die FDP-Landtagsfraktionen sind diesbezüglich sehr aktiv.

-------------------------------------------​
*>>Zur Diskussion geht es hier entlang>>> Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*




Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## BERND2000 (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Antwort FDP Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*

Die erste Antwort.
 Auch diese ist durchdacht, umfangreich und betrachtet die Dinge kritisch.
 Für mich kommt als Bonus hinzu das Ich auch eine solche Umsetzung, als politische Hilfe in der Vergangenheit erlebte.

 Weil es die erste Antwort war, vielleicht von mir hier das man als Angler wohl nur auf Hilfe von FDP, Linke oder AFD hoffen kann.
 Die Grünen machen mir Angst, die CDU umschreibt lieber und für die SPD sind Angler anders als Tierschutz  kein Thema.
 Kurz nur Kleinparteien führen ehrlichen Wahlkampf.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Antwort FDP Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*

Man muss abwarten - in Schleswig Holstein hat sich die FDP an die GRÜNEN rangewanzt, um zusammen mit der CDU Gras zu rau......, ääääh, Jamaika zu machen...

Und wer einen Anglerfeind und Tierschützer Habeck zum Minister wählt wie die FDP, kann halt nur bedingt anglerfreundlich sein.

Meine Nachfrage diesbezüglich ist ja auf dem Weg, Antwort wird auch noch diese Woche kommen.


----------



## Kochtopf (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Antwort FDP Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Man muss abwarten - in Schleswig Holstein hat sich die FDP an die GRÜNEN rangewanzt, um zusammen mit der CDU Gras zu rau......, .



Wenn es doch nur so wäre - dann könnte man der Unfähigkeit vieler Verbände und Politiker durchaus entwaffnend gleichgültig begegnen 
Lustigerweise hatten die jungen Liberalen zumindest früher die Domain www.bekifft-******.de (sic!) inne


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. August 2017)

*AW: Antwort FDP Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*

Antwort ist da:

Notwendige Nachfrage FDP - Wahlprüfstein zur Bundestagswahl, Anglerboard


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. August 2017)

*AW: Antwort FDP Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Aktualisierung 01.08. 2017*
> 
> Hier die Antwort der FDP (Abteilung Politische Analyse) zur Nachfrage
> 
> ...


Der Teil stört mich gewaltig, weil es bedeuten kann, dass eine FDP - Stimme dann zu einem grünen Minister führt.

Auch wenn ich die anderen Punkte für nachvollziehbar halte und die Antworten zum Wahlprüfstein grundsätzlich für anglerfeundlich.


----------



## Jose (1. August 2017)

*AW: Antwort FDP Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*

echt, ich weiß gar nicht wieso du jetzt die unsäglichen Grünen erwähnst: haben wir nicht schon genug schaden durch jene happige Kasan, eine echte voll *FDP*lerin?

da muss die partei reichlich abbitte leisten


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. August 2017)

*AW: Antwort FDP Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*

Touche`..................... (aber sie ist da ja aufm Abstellgleis, nachdem sie die Abwahl der FDP ausm Bundestag als Abgeordnete mit zu verantworten hatte)


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2017)

*AW: Antwort FDP Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*

am Sonntag gilts.....



https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=331515


----------

